# Duncan thinks Manu's a little crazy



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Funny quotes following last night's Houston/San Antonio game, where Ginobilli made 3 incredible lay-ups down the stretch despite the presence of Yao Ming:

"He's a little crazy :krazy:," Duncan said. "He doesn't think too much. Him taking on anyone is not a shock. He took over down the stretch. He made three incredible moves against Yao."

"I just saw I had an advantage against Yao, so I threw it up as high as I could," Ginobili said. "You don't think about who's defending you, you just take it up strong and hope it goes in or you get fouled." 

Throw the ball up as high as you can, what a strategy :laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I thought he was crazy too, because it's not too often someone else besides Duncan takes over for the Spurs late in games.




> Throw the ball up as high as you can, what a strategy


Against Yao that's basically all you can do.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

He's crazy? Well then, he has got a game to match his mental health then. :yes:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I thought he was crazy too, because it's not too often someone else besides Duncan takes over for the Spurs late in games.


That's why I think Manu is a great player, he is willing to take control of the game.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

"The Big Fundamental" calling someone crazy? To each his own, Tim. Just because you're boring as molasses on a cold day doesn't mean Ginobilli is crazy. 

That said, Manu is crazy.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

He was joking when he said it.

Jesus, stop taking things out of context. Tim would never insult a fellow Spur. He said it while laughing.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I think anyone would agree that Manu is a little crazy, but in a good way. You can't play his style of game without being a little sick in the head. His game jsut calls for it.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> "The Big Fundamental" calling someone crazy? To each his own, Tim. Just because you're boring as molasses on a cold day doesn't mean Ginobilli is crazy.
> 
> That said, Manu is crazy.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

btw I posted this thread from the Houston/Spurs game from b4 the all-star break. Tonight, Manu said:
"You just don't think about those shots or who is in front of you," Ginobili said. "If you worry about who is there, you're not going to take any shots or any chances."
In other words, he doesn't think about what he's doing
In other words, he's a little crazy

I didn't watch the game tonight, did he throw the ball as high as possible and hope that it goes in again?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> He was joking when he said it.
> 
> Jesus, stop taking things out of context. Tim would never insult a fellow Spur. He said it while laughing.


I think everyone knows that. BUT Manu is such a personalbe player that everyone is joking. He is certainly a character, and perhaps crazy is an attribute of it.

-Petey


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

8/12 from the field, 3/5 from 3, 3 boards, 2 assists, 5 steals :grinning:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*MANU!*

I love Manu's game. He is crazy and fearless.

He is the equivalent to a car on the autobahn weaving in and out of traffic.

I think MagnusPinus' signature about Ginobili says it the best--

_*"I'm sure he's fun for the fans to watch," Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said of Ginobili, "but he takes a month off my life each game."*_

STuart


----------

